# Photoshop full copy?



## Jinjoh_ninjoh (Feb 2, 2015)

Does anybody know where I could get a copy of photoshop??
Or if there is anywhere I could get hold of any serial codes??
Cheers,
Sam


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

No I don't but I pay £8.57 a month to have the latest Photoshop CC and Lightroom in their new pricing thing.

Basically you pay that a month and it gives you access to all the new updates etc and it's not illegal etc.


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Jinjoh_ninjoh said:


> Does anybody know where I could get a copy of photoshop??
> Or if there is anywhere I could get hold of any serial codes??
> Cheers,
> Sam


Buy Lightroom instead just S good


----------



## Jinjoh_ninjoh (Feb 2, 2015)

camerashy said:


> Buy Lightroom instead just S good


I have Lightroom but fancies getting photoshop too. What is the new version of photoshop called?


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

It's Photoshop CC


----------



## bigbrother (Jun 30, 2011)

Lightroom and Photoshop ARE totally different if you want to manipulate your pics i.e erase/clone copy and paste items and hundreds of various other things you need PS,Lightroom is a very powerful tool it will make an ordinary pic look amazing.

Keep checking Amazon like every day i got my PS for £35 right place right time



camerashy said:


> Buy Lightroom instead just S good


----------



## Vossman (Aug 5, 2010)

There are other tools out there as well, PS is a very complicated piece of kit, unless you need it for pro reasons then look at Lightroom as an option. Corel also do decent amateur programs that would be a good alternative for you.


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

I'm lucky enough to have the entire creative suite on my work pc.
Comes in handy on lunchbreaks


----------



## justinio (Jun 24, 2013)

I have the full creative suite at work and creative cloud at home. For £9 a month the creative cloud is an absolute bargain. 

If you don't want to pay that though I'm pretty sure Adobe are letting you download photoshop CS2 for free now. It's not the latest and greatest, but it's perfectly useable.


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

Depends the route you want to go down, there are certain sites of the pirate variety that have what you're looking for, however you also don't know what you're getting.

I got lucky and managed to get both products from work (legally) for free....which was nice


----------



## grapefruit (Dec 29, 2014)

If you don't need the full Photoshop package, you could try gimp. It's an open-source alternative.


----------



## Jinjoh_ninjoh (Feb 2, 2015)

grapefruit said:


> If you don't need the full Photoshop package, you could try gimp. It's an open-source alternative.


Thanks for that I'm in the process of downloading it!
Looking forward to giving it a go  
Cheers,
Sam


----------



## GrantB5 (Nov 6, 2011)

I have copies of Lightroom and Photoshop

But I'm gonna pay monthly to have the newest updated version.


----------



## grapefruit (Dec 29, 2014)

How did the OP get on with GIMP?


----------



## Jinjoh_ninjoh (Feb 2, 2015)

grapefruit said:


> How did the OP get on with GIMP?


I used it a few times and found it okay, I think I may need to have a good play around with it but for free you can't knock it at all!


----------

